# Please Pray!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My friend Katie's little brother is in the hospitol and is unconsious after an accident in the pool.He is only 2 years old.He was underwater for 2 minutes.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my how horrible. I will say a prayer for him and his family. Let us know how things go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayres already sent ray: I hope for a full recovery and that your friends' family has Faith that he is in the Lords hands.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I will ray: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how terrible! Lord please if it be your will give this family a miracle and spare his life. Lord I know you care about him and his family and I pray that you will touch them and let them know you are there. amen


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

With all my heart-


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: How horrible.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

ray:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

ray: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: 
Hope all turns out well!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I will pray!! that is horrible!! ray: 

Any news?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Heavenly father, I ask you to give the Dr.'s and the hospital stall the knowledge and the ability to take care of this young boy. Lord I ask that you give the family and all the friends the strength to get through this. Thank You lord, and I pray that you will let the family know we are all praying for them. Amen


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No news as of yet.I shopuld here something by this evening and I'll be sure to let you all know. :worried:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well we will hope that no News is good news. ray:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

he and his family & friends are in my t&p. i hope hes doing well.. poor lil man. i can just imagine what the family are going through. it would be so hard. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

O.k. everyone sorry I wasn't on for a while.HE is out of the hospitol and doing great.I think he was going to go to the zoo today. :thumb: For those of you in IN,OH,& KY he was on the news.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ray: ray: ray: Lots of prayers headed their way!! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Praise the Lord! That is SO wonderful...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH how the lord works. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome!I'm just relived that he was ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A lot of drowning victims become brain damaged so that is AMAZING a true miracle.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah that was our main concern at first.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank God! Amazing that he is healthy and a true miracle happened with him. As Stacey said, brain damage is common with drowning victims.


----------

